# Kona Hawaii trip



## Trott04 (Jun 26, 2008)

:usaflagAloha from the Big Island of Hawaii!:usaflag

Just got back from a 2 day trip with Capt. Gene Vanderhoek on the Sea Genie II, a 1992 model 39' Rybovichanchored in Honokahau Marina in Kailua-Kona, Hawaii. 

DAY 1: Arrived at the marina around 5:15 am excited for the first day of our trip. A beautiful sunrise coming up over the Hualailai mountain on the west coast of the Big Island. 










Not even 5 minutes out of the marina, lines were in the water. Not much happenedearly in the morning, surprisingly. There was a catch and release tournament going on and the captain had the radio on that to find out where we needed to be, our luck very few other boats were catching anything. Mid-morning, wegot our 1st strike. About a 5 minute battle brought this somewhat elusive fish up to the boat and our spirits were lifted, its not fun being shut-out for the day.










Anywaywe tagged and released about a 30 lb. short-nosed spearfish which was the first i have ever seen not mounted on a wall somewhere. 










After the excitement of the first fish of the day, things slowed down quite a bit and that was it for the first day.

DAY 2: Day two started out much the same as the first day. Reports from the first day were that fish were biting much further south than where we were. So, captains orders "Head South". Down the west coast of the Big Island we went trolling along hoping for a blue marlin. Shortly after 9:00 am, we were hooked up. 










The first blue marlin of the trip. It put on a pretty nice show, jumping and flipping all around trying to spit the hook. Tough cookies for the fish, about a 10-15 min. battle ensued and we had him up to the boat. Between 150-200 lbs. according to the captain.




























Another successful tag and release for this trip.

As the day went on, things were looking pretty grim for a chance at another blue. So the deck hand decided to try something different. He put a flying fish teaser inbetween the leader and the line to give the lure a little more action. Whatdoya know, not even 5 minutes after the change in lures we had another hook up. This one put on a better show than the first one. 



















This one fought a little harder than the first one, about 20 minutes or so, but was in about the same weight category according to the captain (150-200 lbs.) 




























Shortly after the successful tag and release of our second blue marlin our awesome trip came to an end. We headed back to the marina we a total of 3 tags and releases on a very memorble fishing trip on the Big Island of Hawaii.



















The ending of a great trip, with the first blue marlin for 2 of us and first spearfish too. Heck of a trip for some good ole' boys from Alabama.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, great post and pics, beautiful water. That is the trip of a lifetime and hopefully one of many more to come. Thanks for posting.:clap


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats and a great post. You have to love the flat seas and short runs out of Kona.....


----------



## lb3 (Oct 6, 2007)

Great post Will. Glad Lawson didnt bite his tongue off in that second pic

Hope yall can do it again


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

GREAT post!!! Glad to see some of those people over there RELEASE their fish.... to be fought.. another day! :bowdown

Glad you had a great time!!:clap :letsdrink


----------



## Reel Rowdy2 (Nov 13, 2007)

Great report Will! Come back home and bring that good luck with you! The water is tuuurriblehere


----------

